# "Freakmont VI" / Fremont BBQ March 26th



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

Freakmont VI (that's 6, if you didn't figure it out already  ) is coming on Saturday March 26th. Shouldn't be much of a surprise for those who already knew about it. We've be talking about it for some time. Now its set. 12 pm is the time again. Sign up on the link below to show everyone the estimated number of people coming. Also for those not coming from Sac/Stockton area that will have caravan plans let me know, preferred via email, and I will post them on the info site. 
Hope to see ya there.

http://www.team-driven.net/events/2005/freakmont6/index.htm

email: [email protected]


----------



## icice9 (Dec 18, 2003)

ill be there... jsut piced up a 05 350Z not sure if ill bring that or my 81 280ZX... ill bring the soda


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

icice9 said:


> ill be there... jsut piced up a 05 350Z not sure if ill bring that or my 81 280ZX... ill bring the soda


i vote for the 280. I think it looks much better than the 350, i see plenty of them everyday. heheh :thumbup:


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

Can I come? I'll bring my stomach and my 240.  I guess I can bring something.

Bring both your 350 and the 280!


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

kellen_wynn said:


> Can I come? I'll bring my stomach and my 240.  I guess I can bring something.
> 
> Bring both your 350 and the 280!



of course you can come.


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

**UPDATE**

Caravan Info is up...

http://www.team-driven.net/events/2...nt6/caravan.htm

If you have a caravan that you would like to post. Please email [email protected]


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

ACK!!! This is what happens when you do things at 3am...broken links...
Here's the REAL link for the caravans....

http://www.team-driven.net/events/2005/freakmont6/caravan.htm
This one works


----------



## BLegacy (Jan 24, 2003)

There's three days left until the barbeque. If you are planning to attend, please take the time (all of 3-5 minutes) to register here:

http://www.team-driven.net/events/2005/freakmont6/index.htm

This to let people know what others are planning to bring, so that we can avoid disasters like having a few thousand paper cups, but only one bottle of soda.

Plus, if there's a change in plans, you'll know about so you don't show up to someone's birthday party wondering what the heck any of it has to do with cars.


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

***UPDATE***
Everything is a GO.
Tomorrow is looking pretty good. 
Just a reminder Freakmont is TOMORROW 

As there was some prior concern about weather affecting this event... well that will NOT be a factor. 

This meet WILL be happening. 

There are 55+ signed up to come out. 

Can't wait to see everyone there.

I'll see you Sac. people at 9am.


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

Pictures are up finally.

http://www.team-driven.net/events/2005/freakmont6/index.htm

Thanks everyone for coming out.


----------

